# Thought this was interesting....



## blonde_fishbait (Dec 14, 2005)

*Did God create everything that exists? 
Does evil exist? 
Did God create evil?

A University professor at a well-known institution of higher learning 
challenged his students with this question: "Did God create everything that 
exists?"

A student bravely replied, "Yes he did!" 
"God created everything?" The professor asked. 
"Yes sir, he certainly did," the student replied.

The professor answered, "If God created everything, then God created evil. 
And, since evil exists, and according to the principal that our works define 
who we are, then we can assume God is evil."

The student became quiet and did not answer the professor's hypothetical 
definition. The professor, quite pleased with himself, boasted to the 
students that he had proven once more that the Christian faith was a myth.

Another student raised his hand and said: "May I ask you a question, 
professor?" "Of course," replied the professor. 
The student stood up and asked: "Professor, does cold exist?"

"What kind of question is this? Of course it exists. Have you never been 
cold?" The other students snickered at the young man's question.

The young man replied, "In fact, sir, cold does not exist. According to the 
laws of physics, what we consider cold is in reality the absence of heat. 
Every body or object is susceptible to study when it has or transmits energy 
and heat is what makes a body or matter have or transmit energy. Absolute 
zero (-460 F) is the total absence of heat; and all matter becomes inert and 
incapable of reaction at that temperature. Cold does not exist. We have 
created this word to describe how we feel if we have no heat."

The student continued,"Professor, does darkness exist?" 
The professor responded, "Of course it does."

The student replied, "Once again you are wrong, sir, darkness does not exist 
either. Darkness is in reality the absence of light. Light we can study, 
but not darkness. In fact, we can use Newton's prism to break white light 
into many colors and study the various wavelengths of each color. You 
cannot measure darkness. A simple ray of light can break into a world of 
darkness and illuminate it. How can you know how dark a certain space is? 
You measure the amount of light present. Isn't this correct? Darkness is 
a term used by man to describe what happens when there is no light present."

Finally the young man asked the professor: "Sir, does evil exist?" Now 
uncertain, the professor responded, "Of course, as I have already said. We 
see it everyday. It is in the daily examples of man's inhumanity to man. It 
is in the multitude of crime and violence everywhere in the world. These 
manifestations are nothing else but evil."

To this the student replied, "Evil does not exist, sir, or at least it does 
not exist unto itself. Evil is simply the absence of God. It is just like 
darkness and cold, a word that man has created to describe the absence of 
God. God did not create evil. Evil is the result of what happens when man 
does not have God's love present in his heart. It's like the cold that comes 
when there is no heat, or the darkness that comes when there is no light."

The professor sat down.

The young man's name - - - - -

Albert Einstein...*


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Remind me to not lock intellectual horns with Big Al. 

Great message, thanks.


----------



## bambinosan (Feb 9, 2005)

Had a college student at work back in the mid 60's who was studying abstract reasoning such as above ask me a question similar to prove God doesn't exist. He asked if God can do anything then he would have to be able to create a rock so big that he couldn't lift it. I just told him that there were things God could not do. One was He could not fail and the other was he could not lie. If they want to reason, lets reason. He claimed to be an agnostic. I told him logically I didn't like his chances nor his odds. It there is no heaven or hell then I live a good life and go nowhere. If there is I go to heaven, logically, 50/50. What are his chances = 0%. Even when we are logical, I like my chances.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

great story ma'am but I think if you snopes it......its wasn't really Einstein


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't matter if it was big Al or not... its all about the message bro.


----------

